

Best captcha ever - elliottcarlson
http://www.neatorama.com/2010/11/07/best-captcha-ever/

======
elliottcarlson
Direct link to the person's contact page in question:

<http://www.geee.net/contact.htm>

~~~
anigbrowl
The blog makes for entertaining reading, if you like the crazy espionage
conspiracies.

------
shib71
I could easily see this being like the classic "orange" captcha - block robots
by raising the bar to ankle height. Actually testing the "correctness" of
these submissions would be far more complex and resource intensive than
typical captchas, and could weed out people who simply don't have a good eye
for colour.

------
istvanp
Press submit and you get a different (and more offensive) CAPTCHA...
<http://www.geee.net/contact2.htm?Submit=Submit>

------
moe
I still prefer this one: <http://random.irb.hr/signup.php>

